# Joel Beeke's seminary course from PRTS on the Doctrine of God



## crhoades (Feb 9, 2006)

Had to share this with everyone. This is one of the best deals going. Call up Reformation Heritage Books and place an order for PRTS course 412 Systematic Theology II - Theology Proper taught by Joel Beeke. 
616-977-0599

You get 24 lectures in .mp3 format and a 3 ring binder with outline and bibliography and syllabus for:

$32!!!

Each lecture is around 1 hour 15 minutes. He spends soooo much time covering the attributes of God. He makes the theology applicable. They are excellent. I am about 17 lectures into it.

They were taught in 2005.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Had to share this with everyone. This is one of the best deals going. Call up Reformation Heritage Books and place an order for PRTS course 412 Systematic Theology II - Theology Proper taught by Joel Beeke.
> 616-977-0599
> 
> ...



Just called. It's about $72 - $3.00 per tape.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Tapes yes. MP3 you will get 4 cd's of Mp3's for 8 bucks each. Total = $32. They have a majority of their courses on CD now @ $3 as well.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 9, 2006)

I had to place an order; they will have to change the price at some point, once they realize its too cheap


----------



## crhoades (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> I had to place an order; they will have to change the price at some point, once they realize its too cheap



Maybe you shouldn't post that on a public forum! Even @ $3.00 a cd they are still cheaper than RTS, WTS, etc. In case anyone wants to know, the list of courses available are in the back of their recent catalogue here: http://www.heritagebooks.org/downloads/10-05.pdf

I have a list of the ones that they've digitized but I'm too lazy to type it all out here. If you're interested in one, ask me...

[Edited on 2-9-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 9, 2006)

When I called today to ask about which were in mp3 format, they said only 412 was finished, and that there is no set timeframe for the rest of catalog and the focus is on the new classes.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> When I called today to ask about which were in mp3 format, they said only 412 was finished, and that there is no set timeframe for the rest of catalog and the focus is on the new classes.



Here's what I don't understand...They have the following courses on CD: (found some energy somewhere...)

122
123
142
223
224
261d
315
325
328
334
411
412
413
414
417
421
432
433
434
442
612
613
617
622
632
633a
633b
634

Now...if they have them on CD, it would take just a minute to rip it to MP3. They could have all of those in MP3 in a day easily. Oh well. For what it's worth, the sound quality is good although in 412 there is someone in the background typing as he is lecturing. Remind me to outlaw that if I ever teach. I also purchased 411 - Prolegomena on CD. Quality is good as well. 

I am having problems deciding who I like the best as far as lecturing:
Bahnsen, Ferguson, or Beeke. They are all phenomenal.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 9, 2006)

Use your entrepreneurial spirit! Offer to convert all their CDs to MP3. They mail you the CDs, you rip them and mail them back. The agreement is you get to keep a copy of the MP3s you produce!


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 10, 2006)

For what it's worth, the sound quality is good although in 412 there is someone in the background typing as he is lecturing. Remind me to outlaw that if I ever teach. . [/quote]

You will fight a lost battle--computers in class are unanimous!


----------



## Don (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Use your entrepreneurial spirit! Offer to convert all their CDs to MP3. They mail you the CDs, you rip them and mail them back. The agreement is you get to keep a copy of the MP3s you produce!




This is the way to do it and how I obtained Bahnsen's 112 tape series on Proverbs.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Randy Booth had mentioned that they were in process. Are they ready to go yet? How were they?


----------



## Don (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Don_
> ...




I really liked them. I sent them to Randy in MP3 format well over a year ago. I guess he's been reviewing them. It took a while to convert the tapes to MP3 because you have to play each tape in order to record it. It filled up an entire DVD and I had to put one sermon on a CD.

[Edited on 2-10-2006 by Don]


----------

